# Business Tax Course Mexico City



## bec987 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello, I am working in Mexico City and I need to find an English tax course, specifically related to IVA and IETU. Does anyone know of any companies that run these types of courses in English... my spanish is still very much in the learning stages.

Many thanks
Bec


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

bec987 said:


> Hola, I am an English Expat recently relocated to Mexico City, I already have a job but am looking for advice on an english course on the Mexico Tax laws specifically related to IVA and IETU, anyone that can suggest a good company would be greatly appreciated.
> thanks.


I use to pay a woman to do my taxes every month. She had a spreadsheet that calculated the IVA, IETU etc. I tried having her explain it to me, but in the end, it was easier just to pay her to do it for me. I could have spent more time having her explain the process to me, but I only worked for about three months at that job. You might have more luck finding an accountant who would explain the process than finding an organized class, particularly since you want a class in English.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Agree that it’s more cost and time-effective to find an accountant to do your taxes. Even if you learn the current regulations, there are constant modifications and reforms: let your accountant do the work of keeping track of the latest changes—it’s his or her full-time job.


----------

